# Salvation isn’t about perfection



## ronpasley (Nov 11, 2010)

DEAR BILLY GRAHAM: I’ve given up trying to be a Christian. I’ve tried and tried to be what I think God wants me to be, but no matter how hard I try, I keep failing. God must be very disappointed in me. — L.J.

DEAR L.J.: Would you be shocked if I told you that everything you’ve done up to this point was actually keeping you away from Christ? It’s true, but let me explain.

You see, many people have the same idea you’ve had — that the only way we can win God’s favor and be saved is to be as good as possible. To put it another way, many think God is going to weigh our good deeds and bad deeds on a scale — and if we have more good deeds than bad ones, then he’ll let us into heaven. In other words, they believe it’s all up to them, and if they fail, they won’t go to heaven.

But the Bible says that God’s standard is nothing less than perfection, and if we commit even one sin — just one — it will be enough to keep us out of heaven. The Bible says, “Whoever keeps the whole law and yet stumbles at just one point is guilty of breaking all of it” (James 2:10). No matter how hard we try, we’ll never be good enough to go to heaven on our own.

But listen: God loves us, and because he loves us, he has provided the way for us to be saved. That way is Jesus Christ. He was without sin, but on the cross all our sins were placed on him, and he took the judgment that we deserve. Don’t trust yourself; you’ll always fail. Instead turn to Jesus and put your faith and trust in him today.


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Amen


----------



## Ronnie T (Nov 11, 2010)

Just give yourself to Christ and begin enjoying life as never before.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 11, 2010)

I can honestly say that LJ isn't LowJack.  

He's self proclaimed to be the picture of perfection.


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 11, 2010)

rjcruiser said:


> I can honestly say that LJ isn't LowJack.
> 
> He's self proclaimed to be the picture of perfection.


----------



## ronpasley (Nov 11, 2010)

rjcruiser said:


> I can honestly say that LJ isn't LowJack.
> 
> He's self proclaimed to be the picture of perfection.



me to


----------



## apoint (Nov 11, 2010)

Low Jack was born perfect but he might have backslid one time but I cant recall it.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 11, 2010)

apoint said:


> Low Jack was born perfect but he might have backslid one time but I cant recall it.



Thanks apoint...finally...after 4 hours...someone with a slight sense of humor and knowledge of what some people post on this forum.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Nov 11, 2010)

rjcruiser said:


> Thanks apoint...finally...after 4 hours...someone with a slight sense of humor and knowledge of what some people post on this forum.



I figured it out when you posted, but I figured I'd let you swing in the breeze a bit.

RJ, I reckon you got most of these folks confused enough already, but hey, it's easy to do


----------



## ronpasley (Nov 11, 2010)

Swamp Runner said:


> I figured it out when you posted, but I figured I'd let you swing in the breeze a bit.
> 
> RJ, I reckon you got most of these folks confused enough already, but hey, it's easy to do




Not that RJ get's folks confused it might be he is confused.


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 11, 2010)

who am I? what am I doin here? who are you?


----------



## ronpasley (Nov 11, 2010)

vanguard1 said:


> who am I? what am I doin here? who are you?


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 12, 2010)

Swamp Runner said:


> I figured it out when you posted, but I figured I'd let you swing in the breeze a bit.
> 
> RJ, I reckon you got most of these folks confused enough already, but hey, it's easy to do



Ah...I know...and it was maybe a bit questionable for posting it.  It was a jab that was close to the belt...slightly above...but close.

Maybe I shouldn't have posted it.....yup...probably shouldn't have posted it.  Oh well...


----------



## Gabassmaster (Nov 12, 2010)

vanguard1 said:


> who am I? what am I doin here? who are you?



what you talkin bout man???


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 12, 2010)

I don,t know.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 12, 2010)

vanguard1 said:


> I don,t know.



you don't have to tell us that...we already knew


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 12, 2010)

oooooooohhhhhhhhhh...you funny  funny   man.


----------



## Gabassmaster (Nov 12, 2010)

vanguard1 said:


> oooooooohhhhhhhhhh...you funny  funny   man.



I think your all there man even though your nit given credit for it.


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 12, 2010)

Talk about a thread hijack...holy cow...


----------



## Gabassmaster (Nov 12, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> talk about a thread hijack...holy cow...


----------

